# Bubbles on top of tank (not bubble nest, I don’t think)



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey!

So today I noticed that my boy has some bubbles on top of his water surface. They aren’t a cluster of bubbles so it doesn’t look like his normal bubble nest, just some random bubbles across the top. They’re not covering the top, just some scattered around. Nothing is different in his tank, filter strength is the same, etc. Just changed his water 3 days ago. It’s never happened before so I guess that’s why I’m worried! I’m sure it’s nothing, I mean they’re bubbles, but I worry🤦‍♀️😂 I’ll post a picture below. Also posted a picture of one of his bubble nests for reference.


----------



## graciee (Feb 2, 2021)

totally fine, my boy does that too he makes one and then leaves a few scattered around his tank


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

graciee said:


> totally fine, my boy does that too he makes one and then leaves a few scattered around his tank


ohhh okay, thank you! I kinda was thinking it was remnants of bubbles he made haha


----------

